# rig report



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

No yft @ themarlin, ram or horn. Water was blue with scatteredweeds but we ended are trip early due to the quick weather change and the seas building to 3-5.Newman


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry I missed you. We did not leave out until 7pm thursday.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zoomin, Sorry you had a short trip. We got two slot Reds the other night. Andy blackened them. But he didnt cook them long enough. I fried some trout. We shot some pool , Had a good stogie .Shut down early due to work the next morning. Hey man whos that raiding the fridge? Send her to my house.:shedevil:usaflag OUT.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, thats my beer girl!


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Sux to run that far and find nobody home. Better luck next time.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Sux to run that far and find nobody home. Better luck next time. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Thats why they call it fishin instead of catchin


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Id just stay home and ask for another beer then.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Hope you had a good time with the fellas anyway. Looking forward to getting out there again. I'm loaded up on the jigs again!



... maybe post a decent size of the beer wench?



:letsparty

Stressless


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Upon request of other members and anglers I will reluctantly post a pic of my old girlfriend and I promise! You have never seen a chick like this!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dude is that the garage fridge? Cause I know the misses wont put up with that.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

That picwas waybefore I met mybeautiful wifejennifer. Ididn't have ahard time letting go of the girl just the pic! LOL!!!


----------



## obrien (Dec 13, 2007)

Newman, you think Jen would mind if we brought your ex along on our next trip? Have you heard from the shop on an ETA of your boat? Give me a call. Later.


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! She is smokin' hot! If that chic ain't stripping, she is losing some serious money! 

Yeah... I don't think I could give up that pic either. Good job!


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Mad yeah!! just a little. She does'nt even know I have the pic, but if I could I would just for you Mr.Obrien. The other problem is the girl lives in Btown. In regards to the new motor I think they said the begining of next week. They sad I need to break it in for the first 20 hrs , so get ready for some bay cruises before going to the rigs


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Bro what did you do?Did you buy two new motors?Or did you just go out and get that big Cat you were looking at. Either way it sounds like a win win. have you tried an El Rico, Nicouraguan, double maduro Nice smoke.Went out to the bridge weds night and slayed them . All big 2-3lbs white trout,and a25in red. Great trip burned 1 gal of gas. Mark when your finished with the money making machine do ya think i could borrow it.?


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Gotta be one of the best lower unit's I've ever seen! :clap


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

My starboard motor is being replaced under warranty. Ihad problems with that motorall yearand finally they relized that 1 & 6 pistons where losing some compression. New power head!!! Thank God for warranties and I do have to say that Yamaha has been great inregards to taking care of it.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

I have to agree about the lower unit . It was nice!!!!

http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/gallery.asp?gallery=1848


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Mark . I have a 14x26 deep waterboatslip for sale . It comes with a three bedroom condo .Granite counter tops and tile floors, washer and dryer pool jacoozi. 5th floor great view of the Gulf. Located very close to the soon to come Navarre pass. This would be a fit for your rig. The boatslip is a deal at $450,000 and I throw in the condo for free. Merry Christmas.


----------

